# What?s the most important meal of the day when it comes to muscle building or fat los



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question: What’s the most important meal of the day when it comes to muscle building or fat loss?A.) Your post-workout meal (within 15 minutes after you train)B.) Your pre-workout meal (within 1.5 hours before you train)C.) During your workoutD.) A,B,C (they are equally important)E.) None of the above, breakfast is the most important meal of [...]

*Read More...*


----------

